# Largest Homes/Mansions in Cities and their Regions



## tpe

WrightTurn said:


> I understand that there is such a thing as historic context. All I can say is--thank God we don't live back then.
> 
> And the newer houses seem remarkably crass.


Historic context and architecture of course. The great Whig palaces from Vitruvius Britannicus are magnificent, architecturally speaking.

As for the newer ones, you are entitled to your opinion, certainly.


----------



## Urbanight

One of the interesting areas in Chicago city's limits is in Lincoln Park. While there are masions all over the city, two blocks have had explosive growth of mega mansions. They are certainly smaller than the mansions in the suburbs, but still impressive in size for Chicago. The Chicago Tribune wrote and article on the strip a while back, I can't seem to find it now. There almost seemed to a bit of a competition seeing who could build the biggest house. 










A modern one













































This one under construction sits on 7 city lots and belongs to Richard Parrillo, some Insurance guy. This picture is from about a year ago.









This is it today. He didn't skimp on the details, I think that is why its taking so long to finish. The tribune reported its worth about $40 million.


----------



## polako

del


----------



## polako

del


----------



## tpe

Urbanight said:


> One of the interesting areas in Chicago city's limits is in Lincoln Park. While there are masions all over the city, two blocks have had explosive growth of mega mansions. They are certainly smaller than the mansions in the suburbs, but still impressive in size for Chicago. The Chicago Tribune wrote and article on the strip a while back, I can't seem to find it now. There almost seemed to a bit of a competition seeing who could build the biggest house.



Yes, I must admit that I like some of these newer mansions. The architecture in some of them is just right and not a hodgepodge of incongruous styles you see in some of the poorer quality constructions.

But I still have a soft spot for the older mansions.

Two of my favorites in Lincoln Park...








The Theurer-Wrigley Mansion on Lakeview Avenue:


































































The Dewes Mansion on Wrightwood, which has recently been resold and is once more a private residence:


----------



## FREKI




----------



## Jaeger

One of London's Billionaires Rows - Kensington Palace Gardens. Among those who own houses on this street are Lakshmi Mittal, worth an estimated $45 Billion (he owns three houses), as well as Formula One Chief and Billionaire Bernie Ecclestone and also members of the Jordanian and Saudi Royal Families.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/257...nts-sign-up-stars-of-Chelsea-Flower-Show.html


----------



## Jaeger

There are also vast homes in areas of London ranging from Cheyne Walk in Chelsea (Home to the late John Paul Getty II) through to the Bishop Avenue in Finchley, Hampstead, Highgate, Richmond and many other areas. In terms on inner London areas such as Belgravia, Mayfair, Knightsbridge, Kensington and Chelsea are notable for their extremely wealthy enclaves.

London's Most Expensive Streets - 2008









Hampstead high price: The Palladio, the Courtenay Avenue house 
for which billionaire Lev Leviev paid a reported £35million










http://property.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/property/article3392909.ece

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/mortgages/house-prices/article.html?in_article_id=430700&in_page_id=57

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/mortgages/article.html?in_article_id=425938&in_page_id=8


Ukrainian businesswoman and philanthropist Elena Franchuk payed £80 million in February 2008 for a house in Upper Philimore Gardens, Kensington in London.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...an-buys-worlds-expensive-home-London-80m.html





























Toprak Mansion on The Bishops Avenue in Finchley, North London was recently sold for £50 million.

http://property.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/property/article3216733.ece

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2006/apr/30/theobserver.observerbusiness5


----------



## ruip3dr0silva

Updown Court in Windlesham, London


----------



## Jaeger

Yes Updown Court is a massive mansion at Windlesham in Surrey, not far from London. It's currently on the market for around £70 million. kay:

http://theluxurybrokers.com/updownhome.htm










Surrey and the Home Counties have lots of executive and stock broker houses, including the exclusive St Georges Hill Estate near Weybridge in Surrey. The estate features both a Golf and Tennis club as well as approx 420 houses. The estate is a popular residential location for celebrities and successful entrepreneurs. John Lennon owned Kenwood on St Georges Hill and parts of this home featured in the video Imagine. Also in Surrey is the equally impressive Wentworth Estate near Virginia Water and the equaly mpressive houses surrounding Sunnidale.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wentworth_Estate

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property/3357252/Fall-and-rise-of-the-ultra-mansion.html

A St Georges Hill, a large private estate in Surrey, England with some 500 mansions.










http://www.countrylife.co.uk/property/details/property/203576










http://property.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/property/article5245971.ece


----------



## ruip3dr0silva

the largest mansion in Star Island, Miami


----------



## dtoronto

Jumping back in here and thought id post up the largest mansions - The largest in the City of Toronto and the largest in the Suburbs (Oakville). 

The largest mansion in the City is at 70 Park Lane Circle, in an area named "The Bridle Path", which is between Bayview Avenue and Leslie Street, and Lawrence Avenue. The house is located on 2.2 acres and not sure of the size. 




























The largest mansion in the Toronto CMA, is in Oakville and called "Edgemere", not sure of the address, but is on 14 acres and 35,000sq ft in size.


----------



## Manila-X

You have to be filthy rich to have a house in HK even if its a middle class size home that you see in San Fernando Valley.

Most mansions in HK are located in The Peak.









Others would be in the south and south-eastern part of HK Island and north-eastern New Territories especially near Clearwater Bay and Silverstrand.

HK's largest mansion


----------



## Jaeger

Witanhurst in Highgate London was recently sold to Russia's Richest Lady, Elena Baturina for £50 million.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/mortgages/article.html?in_article_id=447450&in_page_id=8


----------



## Jaeger

Another ones of London's Largest Private Residences is Syon House, the London home of the Duke of Northumberland.










The Great Conservatory at Syon.


----------



## fishcatdogbird

^ nice, like those London ones, make my place look like a match box!


----------



## tpe

Jaeger said:


> Another ones of London's Largest Private Residences is Syon House, the London home of the Duke of Northumberland.



Yes, for me, this is perhaps the greatest of the remaining great houses in London. It has certainly one of the most beautiful of all interiors by Robert Adam.

Spencer House is also noteworthy.


----------



## tpe

Spencer House: Palladio _in excelsis_ in London.


----------



## Jaeger

tpe said:


> Yes, for me, this is perhaps the greatest of the remaining great houses in London. It has certainly one of the most beautiful of all interiors by Robert Adam.
> 
> Spencer House is also noteworthy.


It's not even the Duke of Northumberlands official residence that homour goes to Alnwick Castle, his ancestral home in Northumberland. 

The Castle was recently used as Hogwarts in the Harry Potter films.


----------



## tpe

Jaeger said:


> It's not even the Duke of Northumberlands official residence that homour goes to Alnwick Castle, his ancestrol home in Northumberland.
> 
> The Castle was recently used as Hogwarts in the Harry Potter films.


Yes, Syon is his town house. 

Incidentally, I was in Alnwick last year, when I accompanied a friend on his first visit to the Lake District and North England.

The Percys have always been an interesting family...


----------



## nar-lee

Here in HK we have very very huge mansions on the hills near the center and you can have a pretty great view of the skyline and there are really impressive luxurious enormous mansions


----------



## Manila-X

nar-lee said:


> Here in HK we have very very huge mansions on the hills near the center and you can have a pretty great view of the skyline and there are really impressive luxurious enormous mansions


Compared to the western world HK's mansions aren't that huge. Note that real estate prices in HK are high so its costly to construct one. Those who can afford a huge mansion here are the *taipans[/i] like Li Ka Shing and the likes. 

And the lower upper-class citizens can afford to live in luxury apartments but not a whole mansion.*


----------



## hkskyline

I thought those mansions along the Peak and on the south side are several thousand square feet - not exactly small by any means.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Not 'huge' either though, when you see some of the other mansions worldwide. Don't think Hong Kong has anything to compare with that.

I've heard/read Harilela Mansion is 100,000 sq. ft. It doesn't *look* anything like it though - maybe because its built up like a small apartment block?


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Not 'huge' either though, when you see some of the other mansions worldwide. Don't think Hong Kong has anything to compare with that.
> 
> I've heard/read Harilela Mansion is 100,000 sq. ft. It doesn't *look* anything like it though - maybe because its built up like a small apartment block?


I don't think you'll find those types of sized homes in New York or London .. unless you live in Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Jaeger

hkskyline said:


> I don't think you'll find those types of sized homes in New York or London .. unless you live in Buckingham Palace.


Whilst not 100,000 Square feet, the houses on Bishop Avenue or Kensington Palace Gardens, Hamstead, Highgate are sizeable.

Or go just outside London into the Home Counties and the estates such as St Georges Hill, the Wentworth Estate, Totteridge, the Epping Forest area, the Thames Valley and Henley or places such as Buckinghamshire and the Fulmer Estate.


----------



## hkskyline

(Assuming they haven't been subdivided from the 1 home back a century ago into 20 rooming houses)


----------



## _00_deathscar

What are you doing up so late?


----------



## Jaeger

Jaeger said:


> Witanhurst in Highgate London was recently sold to Russia's Richest Lady, Elena Baturina for £50 million.
> 
> http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/mortgages/article.html?in_article_id=447450&in_page_id=8


----------



## Jaeger

Jaeger said:


> One of London's Billionaires Rows - Kensington Palace Gardens. Among those who own houses on this street are Lakshmi Mittal, worth an estimated $45 Billion (he owns three houses), as well as Formula One Chief and Billionaire Bernie Ecclestone and also members of the Jordanian and Saudi Royal Families.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/257...nts-sign-up-stars-of-Chelsea-Flower-Show.html


Lakshmi Mittal owns three houses on Kensington Palace Gardens.


----------



## Jaeger

Most Expensive Streets in England & Wales, by average house price.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/mortgages/house-prices/article.html?in_article_id=430700&in_page_id=57

There are currently 2,183 streets in England and Wales with an average house price of £1 million plus.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/house-prices/article.html?in_article_id=430632&in_page_id=57

Supersized Houses

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property/3360485/Family-homes-Supersize-my-house.html

Here's a nice property currently on the market.

Moundmere Manor currently for Sale for £13 million, Hampshire, England.

http://www.savills.co.uk/residentia...pertyDetail.aspx?AlchemyID=2522224&pID=171990


----------



## _00_deathscar

Not a clue how big this is, or even whom it belongs to, but nice house if you can get it - stunning view obviously.

This is somewhere in Jardine's lookout/Mid-levels.










This is/(was?) Canning Fok's US$45m home in Deep Water Bay, South Hong Kong. It's listed as 5,000 square feet (for home size), but that may or may not be true..



















The old Genesis on the Peak, now split into two homes. It once used to be the most expensive home in the world, back in 1997.

Genesis I










Genesis II


----------



## nordisk celt83

dtoronto said:


> Just wondering where the largest homes are in your city and suburbs, and I'm referring to an area that has a large concentration of big homes, within a city boundary or their suburbs, not the far rural regions of cities.
> 
> Ive looked around Google Earth and notice that its harder to find larger homes in the suburbs of cities outside of the USA and Canada, but sure they exist and wondering where they are.
> .


Hmmm, interesting topic. I have to say I've noticed that as well. I think the main reason for this on mainland Europe for example, is because most people live in apartments instead of houses. Also, in many countries in central and northern Europe, overt or conspicuous wealth is often frowned upon as vulgar and ostentatious. In saying this, such areas do exist in many European cities.
I think Jaegar pretty well illustrates that in countries like the UK and Ireland many wealthy people live in historical castles or stately homes, instead of building Mac mansions in the suburbs. 
Even though my current home city Dublin is far smaller than any of those mentioned earlier I'll try and post some pics from the poshest suburbs here.
As a whole it has a much more suburban feel to it than cities over in the UK and mainland Europe, which have loads of tower blocks. It's suburban fabric is far more like larger North-American cities.


----------



## nordisk celt83

Being located beside the sea and mountains many of Dublin's large homes are located along the coast or in the foothills. Here's a few examples below! some of the pics are small and poor quality. hno: sorry! I guess being a MUCH smaller city than those mentioned earlier like London, New York, Toronto, Hong Kong and LA it wouldn't have near as many grandiose mansions!


The first suburb I'll show is Dalkey on the south-eastern coast of Dublin.































































































































































Even the row homes in this area are mansions


































But, most people are paying more for the views of islands, mountains and dublin bay than for the houses




Dalkey island from the dublin coast
















The view south over Dublin Bay and Mountains from the mansions


----------



## nordisk celt83

Further south is the suburb of killiney, which is home to some of the largest mansions in dublin.























































mansions by the beach in killiney












































Ashurst, Killiney

















mini mock-castle mansion in the burbs



































and the views of the bay are the same as in neighbouring dalkey


----------



## nordisk celt83

Further inland close to the citycentre there are the neighbourhoods like Ballsbridge, Foxrock and Blackrock, which have townhouse mansions close to the city core!


----------



## nordisk celt83

And then, on the northside there's the north coastal suburb of howth, which has many large houses with great views south over the bay.












































This suburban home was around long before the suburbs reached it and has been in the same family since the 13th century.

















and the views are equally impressive from the northside
















dublin bay looking to the southside
















dublin bay looking to the southside






















and finally many Dublin's rich live in the mountains, which over look the city. One of the largest private residences in the foothills of the Dublin mountains is Humeswood Castle.














That's all I have from Dublin for now!


----------



## Jaeger

Sandbanks, Poole, Dorest, England

http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/news/3849816.Sandbanks_is_still_streets_ahead/


----------



## nordisk celt83

really like the sandbanks, always reminded of Dublin's southern burbs!


----------



## Jaeger

nordisk celt83 said:


> really like the sandbanks, always reminded of Dublin's southern burbs!


Both similar kind of locations overlloking beautiful bays kay:

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/...sion+just+to+get+one+extra+bedroom/article.do

Sandbanks is also home to some rather strange designs by local architect Eddie Mitchell.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property/propertyadvice/propertymarket/3337487/She's-gotta-have-it.html

One of Eddie's Bizzare Houses - Thunderbird


----------



## nordisk celt83

Yeah, they got some pretty cool new art deco style houses. Very cool, I'll have to visit some day!


----------



## Jaeger

nordisk celt83 said:


> Yeah, they got some pretty cool new art deco style houses. Very cool, I'll have to visit some day!


They are not all to my taste, but I suppose they are different.

You can see more of Eddie's houses here on his company website Seven Developments.

http://www.sevendevs.com/index.html

Some more of Eddie Mitchells's bizzare Sandbank Developments.










































































































































Visit in the summer as the area has some lovely beaches and Poole and Bournemouth are quite virbrant places in the summer months kay:

As well as Sandbanks the area is also home to several other very exclusive areas, including Canford Cliffs in Westcliff, Branksome Park in Bournemouth, Lower Parkstone in Poole etc.

Poole is also home to the luxury yacht and boat builders Sunseeker regarded as the Rolls Royce of the yachting world - http://www.sunseeker.com/












The Sunseeker 37m 'Snapper'














































































































The Sunseeker 105



















































:cheers:


----------



## Jaeger

A House in Sandbanks Currently on the Market - Price £7,950,000

http://www.tailormadeestateagency.co.uk/view_property.php?property_id=480


----------



## Loges

Paris is paris, although few pictures here.


----------



## poshbakerloo

WrightTurn said:


> Am I alone in finding nearly all of these butt ugly?
> 
> Give me something simple and tasteful rather than all this lard-arsed lah-de-dah.


Some are a bit brash but I like most of them!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Mermaid Beach. Gold Coast, QLD.










Sovereign Islands. Gold Coast, QLD.










Also being built in Sovereign Islands is Oceania's most expensive house at $35million. It's still u.c but I'll put some pics.










More pics here!

These are pretty much the Gold Coasts most expensive estates/suburbs.


----------



## mwinyi

the best thread

i wish we could have more house pics here

subscribes


----------



## mwinyi

the best thread

i wish we could have more house pics here

subscribes


----------



## poshbakerloo

*Virgina Water, London*


----------



## earthJoker

The most mansions in Zürich are along the Goldküste=Goldcoast (no official term) which is the north-eastern shore of Lake Zürich.

















In this Picture on the opposite side of the lake.


----------



## mwinyi

more plse....


----------



## Dubai Spacescraper

Kelowna, BC, Canada
Mansions mostly on mountain tops and along the Okanagan lake.



















This house supposedly build by a wealthy European, worth thirty-some million dollars




























Some very strange like this one, not many unique houses like this in Canada.


----------



## mwinyi

keep this thread alive folks!


----------



## Get Smart

some great houses in this topic


----------



## Jaeger

One Hyde Park - London is now well under construction.

http://www.onehydepark.com/#/intro

http://www.candyandcandy.com/


----------



## Jaeger

mwinyi said:


> keep this thread alive folks!


Very Well 

Here's a link showing some of the Luxury Homes currently for sale in Cheshire in England within commuting distance of cities such as Manchester and Liverpool. 

Ignore the couple of Mallorca homes, not sure whsat they are doing on there, probably trying to flog second or third homes to the Cheshire set. 

http://www.jackson-stops.co.uk/cgi-...a,jg,jw&sort_order=descending&props_per_pg=12
























































*Currently a £2m subterranean property in Cheshire is under construction, it will be entered via an unassuming door at ground level and descend up to 50ft below.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ground-mansion-designed-away-prying-eyes.html

http://www.huntsmere.co.uk/limehurst-complete.html

Several footballers are believed to be engaged in a desperate battle to buy the underground property, in a bid for maximum privacy.

Underground lair: An artist's impression of the jacuzzi in Britain's first underground house currently being built in Bowdon, Cheshire










Secret entrance: The plot where the house is due to be built in the gardens of Limehurst a former eight-bedroomed home converted into flats.










Luxurious family home: Many of the rooms, like this reception area, are 'wedge'-shaped and surround the main source of natural light from a dome window above the central atrium










Eco-friendly: One of the three bedrooms in the planned Bowdon house. The developer claims it will require up to 75 per cent less fossil fuel than a regular family home










The underground house will feature a state-of-the-art kitchen










Underworld: The luxurious underground mansion is being built beneath the grounds of Limehurst, a Victorian property converted into flats











*


----------



## aaron n

*MAKE MONEY WITH LIBERTY RESERVE*

Reading this, you can change your life style! It turn mind around and l am here to share the success story with you. I came across this system in one forum, and I decided to give it a try, surfing the net l found an article, which said one could make thousand of dollars in a fortnight investing as little as $ 8…well I thought…that must be one more attraction for dimwits and newbie’s, but still I read it up to the end to know what sort of ‘Gold Mine’ I was supposed to spend my money on. After 2 weeks, my cheeks started beeping with smiles and satisfaction when dollars started pounding into my Liberty Reserve account like mad. 

THINGS YOU WILL NEED
:* Liberty reserve account, open it if you don’t have. It is free,
* Honesty and
* Ability to follow these simple instructions exactly without mistake. 

STEP 1--
There are 2 Liberty Reserve accounts tagged accounts 1 and 2 respectively, you will pay 2USDollars into each accounts

STEP 2--
After that, remove account 1, then account 2 will become account 1 and you insert your account (that is account 2)

STEP 3-- Then copy this new format (with your own account this time) and paste it in at least 10 popular forums that you know. 

STEP 4-- Sit back and watch your account balance swell. I was skeptical at first, but said to myself what the heck with just 8USD, and am smiling today. 

FORMAT ATTENTION:
Follow these instructions EXACTLY and over $16,000 will be yours in 20 to 30 days or up to $ 30,000 for you depend on your effort. The system works very well, thanks to the honesty of the participants. SO, THESE ARE THE 3 STEPS TO SUCCESS:
1. If you haven’t got the $4 in your liberty account, you have to create or open your own free liberty account now at www. Liberty reserve. com. Get acquainted with this system, see how it works and choose the variant that suits you and fund your liberty reserve account with a minimum balance of $9. 

2. Transfer $4 to each of the 2 liberty reserve account numbers below: 
(U9944542). [email protected] com
(U3048877). [email protected] com
3. Send an email to the 1st person email address. Just write “PEASE ADD ME TO YOUR LIST. Then send. Also send email to the 2nd person email address. Just write ‘I HAVE JOINED’ then send

4. Now erase the first account from this list, thus the list will go higher (number 2 will become number 1, etc). And put the number of your liberty account in line 2. Like this:
I. (U3048877)
II. (Your liberty reserve account number here)

4. Make all the necessary changes, but try to preserve the main idea. Put this article to at least 10 forums and new Groups. Remember, the more forums you send this article to, the higher will be your income and your income depends on you directly. This business goes on and thrives, thanks to the honesty of the participants. So, by the time you reach the first position in the list, you will have thousands of dollars in your accounts!!! And this cost $ 4 and simple work!!! Do it now don’t put it off till tomorrow!!! Due to its ability to pull in money speedily beyond measure to you. Time is money!!!

SOME USEFUL TIPS
1. The first thing to do is highlight and SAVE this entire post in word or Note pad on your computer so you can come back to it later
2. Read through the program very well so that you understand the way the system works. In my own explanation this is a Liberty Reserve system that yields the members money through compounding process. 
3. If you already have a liberty reserve account proceed to the next step if you don’t have, then go to www. libertyreserve. com and register. To fund your liberty reserve account or change your liberty reserve money to physical cash you have to go to an exchanger. Liberty reserve exchangers are available in most countries of the world; you can find exchangers in your country at Google. When searching with Google type ‘liberty reserve exchanger, your country’ for example g-exchanger exchanges Liberty Reserve USD to graph card or you can go to the following websites to withdraw your money www. gtn-ng. com;www. goldnairaexchange. com;www. epaymonster. com 

PERSONAL ADVICE AS A BENEFICIARY
It is best for workers, students, unemployed people, job seekers, civil servants, business people, people in hopeless situation, pastors, people that has lost money enough in online and offline ventures, any person desperate for legitimate money etc. Note that the idea behind this is to be truthful. It worked for me so will it for you. 
I gave this program a try and it work, so u can start now, just start now and forget about anything you are doing, if really u need money to settle your debts. 
Please if you can’t fund your liberty reserve accounts call me on 08135779897 to give you some tips. 
I want you to make money on this system. It’s wonderful. 
List of forums to register and start immediately:
Naijahotjobs. com, naijanetwarriors. com, moneyspill. com, nigerianbestforum. com, onlinenigeria. com, africanmag. com, trpadvisor. com etc

Wishing you success.


----------



## Jaeger

^^

Ban


----------



## ranny fash

I went on holiday to Sandbanks when I was about a year old....so I can't remember it. My family didn't have much money then (about 1983 or 82), but Sandbanks in the early 80s was absolutely nothing like it is now. Not that I've been there since; a lad from Nottingham in Sandbanks? they'd probably phone the police thinking I was a burglar. It looks damn nice nowadays!


----------



## Mollywood

The Mansions Of The Bridle Path - Toronto
http://torontovibe.ning.com/video/the-bridle-path-part-1

http://torontovibe.ning.com/video/the-bridle-path-part-2


----------

